# Gaming PC assistance.



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello, As the title of this post suggests, I need advice on building a computer. Primarily for gaming. I'm not really a professional and I don't exactly know where to start on this sort of subject. So I suppose I will begin by answering the questions in the sticky thread and seeing if I can expand from there. 

__________

1. Budget: I am willing to spend under $1,500

2. Brands: I'm not familiar enough with brands to know which to avoid and which to look for. I would appreciate any advice or suggestions on which brands would be the best. 

3. Multitasking: I believe I will be multitasking. Although I don't know how much. My uncertainty in this is mostly due to me not knowing what would be considered significant multitasking by modern CPU's. My current computer for instance could have open several internet windows or tabs and also allow me to work on office as well smoothly. However, gaming and doing either of those things at the same time is normally a drag.


4. Gaming: This is definitely a given. I would like to be able to play the latest games and I'd like to play them the way they were meant to be played. At their optimum graphics settings. My current computer was probably considered a gaming computer back in the day(2005). But it is beginning to become dated, as you can imagine. 

5. Calculations: I don't think so. I can't even begin to understand what that entails.

6. Overclocking: I took a quick look around in the Overclocking section and I understand that Overclocking can do some very good things for your performance if you know how? However, I don't think I have the technical know how to begin to do something like that. I'm still not entirely sure what it is or what it exactly does. 

7. Storage: I've been doing very good on storage. I seem to have the affliction where I am unable to fill my hard drive without (unwarranted) fear of complete collapse. My 182 Gig hard drive hasn't gone over 40% capacity since I first got it. That being said, I would like something bigger. I need more storage space to not use. 

8. Legacy Support: not to my knowledge.

9. Operating System: I'm looking to have windows 7, but I am of course open to suggestions. 

10. Case:I'm assuming the case size depends on the parts being selected? If so I'm open to suggestions as to what I should go for. However, I really like the look of the Coolmaster cases.

11. Accessories: No need. I'm sure that I will do fine re-using the ones that I have now. I can always upgrade these things later if need be. 

12. Recycled Components: No. I plan to leave the old behind to embrace the new. 

13. Monitor: I don't mean to brag but I was recently blessed on boxing day to receive a 32 inch sony Bravia LCD HD TV that I am using for all of my entertainment needs. So I am covered for a PC monitor.

14. Stores: I do not know.

15. Location: I live in Canada. More specifically, Vancouver Island.

__________

Thank you in advance for your response and insight.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

are you a person which demands stability & reliability with performance or do you like the latest release parts with performance so you can "talk" computer guts with your buddies?


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you tell us what kinds of games you like to play? 
That will determine how much graphics muscle you will need.


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

linderman said:


> are you a person which demands stability & reliability with performance or do you like the latest release parts with performance so you can "talk" computer guts with your buddies?


My buddies and I wouldn't know what to talk about. So I would definitely chose stability and reliability with performance.




tk_icepick said:


> Can you tell us what kinds of games you like to play?
> That will determine how much graphics muscle you will need.


Anything by valve. meaning I will want to play half life 3 when it is done some time in the distant future. That includes left 4 dead and it's sequel, which my computer can not handle. Modern warfare 2. I like FPS games, is what I'm trying to say. I'm also a big fan of The Civilization series and RTS games. I'm interested in what blizzards up to in the coming seasons with starcraft 2, Diablo 3 and WOW: cataclysm. I like playing Elder scrolls: Oblivion, and more recently, Dragon Age (which I hear looks magnificent if your computer has what it takes). So I suppose I like RPG's as well. I'm sorry if I was too vague. I really do just like all sorts of genres and titles.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372&Tpk=ga-ep45-ud3l [$90.00]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5130&cm_re=Intel_Q9650-_-19-115-130-_-Product [$325.00]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145215 [$140.00]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4102848&cm_re=ati_4890-_-14-102-848-_-Product [$204.00]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=Coolermaster_HAF-_-11-119-160-_-Product [$140.00] >>>>sold out at the moment but should have more in a couple of days

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8020&cm_re=zalman_9700-_-35-118-020-_-Product [$50.00]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=Corsair 850-TX [$130.00]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._7_professional_32-bit-_-32-116-756-_-Product [$140.00]

get two of these : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2136319&cm_re=WD_Black-_-22-136-319-_-Product [$150.00]

*$1369.00 subtotal*


this rig cuts no corners and takes no prisoners! stable as hell and overclocks effortlessly


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I also like this case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011&Tpk=xclio wind tunnel


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you need to shave cost 

the Q9550 will save you $100.00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...298&cm_re=OCZ_platinum-_-20-227-298-_-Product >>>> will save you $40.00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=Corsair 750-TX >>>> Will save you $30.00

the Xclio wind tunnel would save you $40.00

thats all the corners I would cut though for a top of the line gamer


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

linderman said:


> if you need to shave cost
> 
> the Q9550 will save you $100.00
> 
> ...


Thank you, but no need to shave cost. The build you presented is well within my budget and more, it seems.






linderman said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372&Tpk=ga-ep45-ud3l [$90.00]
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5130&cm_re=Intel_Q9650-_-19-115-130-_-Product [$325.00]
> 
> ...


That looks perfect. Thank you very much for your advice. The price seems reasonable and low compared to what I was expecting. I'm assuming the total was calculated without rebates? If so, it should cost a lot less than I expected. I don't know much about parts but the reviews on all seem to lean on the positive side. So I'll take that and trust in your knowledge as well. 

I hope you don't mind me asking and I risk being rude. But does anyone have a second opinion on this build?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

second opinions are a very smart move on your part! be patient and more posters will chime in.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm actually surprised for a 1400$ computer is not using an ati 5 series. . . . I mean really


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Nope_ said:


> Thank you, but no need to shave cost. The build you presented is well within my budget and more, it seems.
> That looks perfect. Thank you very much for your advice. The price seems reasonable and low compared to what I was expecting.


You are pleased with the build that Team Mate linderman has assembled.
The build uses quality parts and will do what you requested. 
My opinion, for what it's worth, is do it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nope_ said:


> That looks perfect...... The price seems reasonable and low compared to what I was expecting..... but the reviews on all seem to lean on the positive side. So I'll take that and trust in your knowledge as well......


I have reviewed the build and will give the third opinion for you. Actually, I don't need to say it, because when you looked at the build the quotes you gave above say it all. I would recommend this rig to you in that price range in a heartbeat, go for it! It will do everything you have stated you wanted to do.


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Alright. I think I'll go with this build then. Thank you all for your input and thanks again linderman for your assistance.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Only prob is that newegg.com is the US site, it's www.newegg.ca for canadians. I order the majority of my components from www.ncix.com they mostly ship out of Richmond, but have 5 or 6 brick and mortar stores in BC. I have ordered from www.anitec.ca before too, they're in Vancouver. Not sure how the shipping would be to the island, or if you ever get to the mainland, but there are some decent stores in BC.


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Only prob is that newegg.com is the US site, it's www.newegg.ca for canadians. I order the majority of my components from www.ncix.com they mostly ship out of Richmond, but have 5 or 6 brick and mortar stores in BC. I have ordered from www.anitec.ca before too, they're in Vancouver. Not sure how the shipping would be to the island, or if you ever get to the mainland, but there are some decent stores in BC.


A few of my close relatives work for the BC Ferries. If I wanted to avoid shipping I suppose I could simply take the morning Ferry to Vancouver, spend a few hours shopping for parts and then return in the afternoon. I wonder if it's worth the hassle or if I should simply order online from one of the stores you mentioned. I should probably do some checking around myself and see if there are some stores in Victoria or up island that would have what I'm looking for. There are a few small businesses near were I live that deal in parts so I could check those places out as well.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the small parts places most likely get their parts from the same places Grimx133 gave you, which means you will just be suffering from profit layering


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello again! I've been doing some looking around to cut costs(since I noticed that Newegg wasn't particularly up to date with American Canadian exchange rates.(neither was anyone else really.. Ironically, newegg is still drastically cheaper.)) So, cutting to the chase, I was wondering what you think about these-

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128394&Tpk=GA-MA785GM-US2H - ($90)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727 - ($211)

compared to these-

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372&Tpk=ga-ep45-ud3l - ($110)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041&cm_re=Q9550-_-19-115-041-_-Product - ($290)

I'm not very hardware savvy, I just picked parts that seemed similar. So I was wondering what I would be sacrificing or if I would be sacrificing anything for the price reduction ($100) and if it would be worth it to switch?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Phenom II cpu's have made strides towards Intel performance, aren't quite there, but at least they have some overclocking headroom, not like the previous series. The motherboard that you linked is mATX, it won't have a feature rich bios, generally matx boards are more suited for htpc duties and budget machines, not gaming platforms.

I'd stick with Intel, and overclock the stuffing out of the cpu. Of course, my brother wouldn't agree, he's an AMD sort, but I don't hold that against him.

You might even want to think about the P55 chipset. Little pricier, but the socket 1156 cpu's are quite good.


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> The Phenom II cpu's have made strides towards Intel performance, aren't quite there, but at least they have some overclocking headroom, not like the previous series. The motherboard that you linked is mATX, it won't have a feature rich bios, generally matx boards are more suited for htpc duties and budget machines, not gaming platforms.
> 
> I'd stick with Intel, and overclock the stuffing out of the cpu. Of course, my brother wouldn't agree, he's an AMD sort, but I don't hold that against him.
> 
> You might even want to think about the P55 chipset. Little pricier, but the socket 1156 cpu's are quite good.


I see, thanks. So, would you suggest something like this? 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157172

and-

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...14&cm_re=Intel_core_i7-_-19-115-214-_-Product 
or-
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...02&cm_re=Intel_core_i7-_-19-115-202-_-Product


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

On a different note. I was interested in the suggested Vapor-X 4890. However, both 1 and 2 GB cards seem to have been deactivated. 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102847

Doing some looking around I found various other graphics cards for various prices with many different types of "mhz" and bits that I don't know what to do with. I found that I could purchase two of these 1GB 5750 for around the same price as the 2GB 4890. Or I could buy the 5750 and another compatible graphics card to the same effect.. This also gives me DirectX 11, which I don't know is necessary or helpful. perhaps for future proofing?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102859

Should I wait for the 2G 4890 to become "deactivated" or should I mix and match with the 1GB 5750 and another Graphics card with crossfire? Is the 5750 even a good choice? Bah, this makes my head hurt.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The 5750 is an ok graphics card, but not near as powerful as the 4890. You could get two of them (you'd need a mobo with two PCIe x16 slots and a 650W+ PSU) and put them in CrossFire, and assuming you have a decent screen resolution (1680x1050 or larger) you should get decent results, maybe comparable to a 4890 or better. Mixed CrossFire is not recommended; I've tried it with a 4870 and 4850, and the results were sub-par. You could also consider a single 5770, which costs about $170, which would be better than a single 5750, but not as good as a 4890.


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

I supposedly only have 1280x720 (32" LCD 720p). So I guess I'm outta luck. I either have to find a new supplier of 2GB 4890's or wait for newegg to reactivate them. I guess them being so good explains why they would be out of stock and if they are so good they wouldn't have been discontinued.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You could pass on the 2GB version. That's only necessary if you're playing on a 2560x1600 resolution. They're *discontinued* because they were expensive and only appealed to a niche market; most people with enough money for a 4890 2GB got a 4850x2 or 4870x2 instead. You could find a 4890 1GB. 

I'll just say I'd avoid XFX if I were you. Their 4890s use a non-reference PCB with a cheap-o VRM. The performance sucks compared to other 4890s, and they can't overclock at all.


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

I see, thanks! If their discontinued then I suppose I really am out of luck! I'll just wait for the Vapor-X 1GB 4890 to stop being sold out.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

For the parts you linked earlier:
Asrock doesn't make the best of motherboards, I'd avoid them. Asus and Gigabyte are always top boards. And I like the evga board I'm using, though their socket 775 boards are plagued with nVidia chipset issues.
The Asus P7P55D Pro does both sli and crossfire with both slots in x8 mode. Good board for 180 bucks. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131405 

For a couple of hundred, the Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P is nice. Runs sli and crossfire, but when using two video cards, the 2 sata 6GB/s. and the 2 usb3.0 ports run in normal mode, not that many devices are available for those specifications, but they will be eventually. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128409 

With video cards, a single faster gpu will run games better than two lesser cards in sli/crossfire, not always as it depends on the game, but generally. something like the 5870 isn't all that much more than a couple of 4890's. Asus has one that's a tad less than $420., never used their ATI cards, but their nVidia cards have been good. Me, I'm waiting for nVivia to release the fermi cards, and I expect to pay 6-800 for one of those. So, 420 for what is currently the fastest single gpu card isn't bad.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121345 

The cpu's that you linked, only one of them (i7 860) is socket 1156. The i7 9xx series uses socket 1366 and the X58 chipset. Excellent kit, but expensive. I use the i5 750, it overclocks very well. 

If you do go with newer tech, it also means different ram, p55 and x58 use ddr3 that's a lower voltage than amd or the intel x48's use. Ram has gone up in price, you're looking 100-150 range for a 4GB dual channel kit.


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Alright, So I guess it's narrowed down to. 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131405 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215&cm_re=i5_750-_-19-115-215-_-Product 

($390 total)
and, the original set.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372&Tpk=ga-ep45-ud3l 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041&cm_re=Q9550-_-19-115-041-_-Product 

($400 total)


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I would go with the i5, socket 775 has almost run it's course, while it's still a viable platform, going with the newer makes more sense on a new build.
Here's a link to Tom's cpu charts for Left4Dead, take a look around for comparisons to other games and programs that you run. The i5 750 does a decent job.
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2009-desktop-cpu-charts/Left-4-Dead-1.0.0.5,1403.html


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> I would go with the i5, socket 775 has almost run it's course, while it's still a viable platform, going with the newer makes more sense on a new build.
> Here's a link to Tom's cpu charts for Left4Dead, take a look around for comparisons to other games and programs that you run. The i5 750 does a decent job.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2009-desktop-cpu-charts/Left-4-Dead-1.0.0.5,1403.html


Yeah, I figured the i5 would probably be better after doing a bit more research and looking at comparisons. One review showed that it could be overclocked to over 4 GHz fairly easily. Made it look like an i7-960. So I suppose the next step is just figuring how to get mine to run like that when I have the computer built. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had mine up around 4Ghz., but that isn't a clock that I'd leave it on 24/7. Seems to run quite comfortably in the 3.6-3.8 range, and I found that the benchmarking improvement kind of hit a plateau around 3.9. Higher clocks didn't add as much to the score, as a similar jump would at a lower clock speed.
If you do the OC thing, you'll also have to think about an aftermarket cpu hsf, the stock will do a very light OC, maybe 10-20 percent.


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Noticed that with the new CPU and motherboard I will probably need a new CPU cooler that is compatible. It looked like the old one was 775 compatible. At least, that's what was listed. Looking around for a i5 compatible cooler I found 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118054&cm_re=1156_fan-_-35-118-054-_-Product

it seems similar to the original fan in price, brand, and specs. But I don't really know what to do with the information listed. Any suggestions for a better CPU cooler? Will this do?

the original is this.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...8020&cm_re=zalman_9700-_-35-118-020-_-Product


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are going with the i5 system

then this is the cooler I would get (you must add a fan yourself) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242001&Tpk=prolimatech megahelems


this cooler is* BIG*, make sure you have the space in your case


the coolermaster V8 is another popular one


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

linderman said:


> if you are going with the i5 system
> 
> then this is the cooler I would get (you must add a fan yourself)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242001&Tpk=prolimatech megahelems
> ...


Unfortunately the Cooler you suggested didn't see to be listed on Newegg.Ca 
The V8 however does seem like a good alternative. Thanks. I found it on newegg.Ca

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055&Tpk=coolermaster V8

This was what you were referring to?

Edit: I just noticed that there is no i5 listed in compatibility? Can I install it on a 1156 mother board?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

shame on canadian newegg


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4420236&CatId=4749


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this one is getting rave reviews from overclockers; but its pricey

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5233169&CatId=4749


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

linderman said:


> shame on canadian newegg
> 
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4420236&CatId=4749





linderman said:


> this one is getting rave reviews from overclockers; but its pricey
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5233169&CatId=4749


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...08014&Tpk=Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm CPU Cooler

I found the Noctua on newegg.ca for $80, same as the V8. So I suppose it is just down to which one is better. It isn't listed but I'm guessing since they support 1156 they both support i5's as well. Which one would you get? I like the idea of overclocking the 2.66 GHz i5 to get up to around 3.9 GHz and I don't really know what kind of fan performance that requires.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes, socket 1156 covers the i5

for such an agressive overclocking goals I would definetly go with the noctua


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

wonderful, thank you. 

This hasn't come up yet but can you, or can anyone recommend a decent DVD-Rom Drive for my case?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...cm_re=Coolermaster_HAF-_-11-119-160-_-Product

I found a cheap one that seemed to get decent reviews for it's price
which also seems to have been deactivated between the time I selected it and now(curses!).. ($38 CDN)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...cm_re=Coolermaster_HAF-_-11-119-160-_-Product


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Nope_ said:


> wonderful, thank you.
> 
> This hasn't come up yet but can you, or can anyone recommend a decent DVD-Rom Drive for my case?
> 
> ...


This is the rom Drive.. I accidentally linked the case twice and it appears I'm unable to edit.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827140042&cm_re=CD-ROM-_-27-140-042-_-Product


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Noctua NH-U12P SE2 at tigerdirect is way overpriced at 105 bucks, ncix has them for 80. http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=42819&vpn=NH-U12P SE2&manufacture=Noctua 

It's a decent heatsink, but the top Noctua is the NH-D14, but it's massive, you have to look at motherboard compatability, some can't take it. Not to mention the case, I had to take off the side fan in the 1200, but it fits nicely without interfering with the side door fan in the HAF932. The HAF is a beauty! That's a good price too. I'll take a fast pic of the Noctua in the case, give you an idea.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Took me long enough, gotta hate it when a wire touches a fan. That's the big Noctua, the NH-D14, covers a lot of motherboard real estate, which is why compatability can be an issue.


----------



## Nope_ (Oct 24, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Took me long enough, gotta hate it when a wire touches a fan. That's the big Noctua, the NH-D14, covers a lot of motherboard real estate, which is why compatability can be an issue.


That thing looks like a beast! I found it on newegg.com but not .ca. It has gotten all positive review by the looks of it. literally 100% positive. I'm inclined to go with the smaller, cheaper cooler however. If it fit's nicely on my motherboard with my memory and cools my cpu while overclocking then I'm happy. 

I'll be going with the ASUS P7P55D motherboard you suggested along with these OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) memory. I didn't think about it before but I should check if the heatsink with fan fits nicely on the motherboard while leaving enough room for the two sticks of memory. It should though, right? I saw the U12P on a 775 motherboard and it fit rather nicely without blocking any of the ram slots. I'm assuming it should be the same for a 1156.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice pics Grimm; thats the heatsink a pal of mine has, he overclocks the snot outta his 15-750, but he also whines like a girl when he over does it and it costs him $$$


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

It cools real well, I was still in the mid fifties around 4Ghz. Been up to a bclk of 207, I think, just don't want to go too too wide on the voltages. It runs up there, just not prime stable, if I ever get the time and the patience eh.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

grimx133 said:


> It cools real well, I was still in the mid fifties around 4Ghz. Been up to a bclk of 207, I think, just don't want to go too too wide on the voltages. It runs up there, just not prime stable, if I ever get the time and the patience eh.





yup, just a little tweak here and a little tweak there


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

just ignore me...I really need to stop multi-tasking.


----------

